# Problems after scan...



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, wasn't sure where to post.

My periods are irregular (30-38 days) and I had a transvaginal scan in August, I have not had a period since then. I have had period pain for over a week now and am now on day 48...

Any ideas if the scan could be related to this


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey mrsmcb

I don't know if it could be anything to do with the scan but I would go see your GP or if your involved with a clinic give them a call.

Good luck hun  

xxx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Going to wait another few days.....and hope my period finally lands! Just seems very, very strange x


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

It is a bit strange not to have had one yet. 

See how you go, but I would make a dr's appointment if it doesn't appear soon.

Good luck

xx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

It appeared - 50 days after my last one - crazy!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

That's nuts but at least it's here. 

Hope your ok hun

xxx


----------

